# [CONF] Il tasto canc non sa più chi è![RISOLTO]

## .:deadhead:.

Stamattina mi sono accorto che il tasto canc, quando sono in bash, non fa il suo dovere  :Sad: 

Gli unici pacchietti che ho inserito di recente in Gentoo sono

splashutils [con le sue dipendenze sysvinit baselayout unstable  :Twisted Evil: ] e xorg in sostituzione a xfree.

A parte il nervoso causato dal dover installare un pacchetto delicato come baselayout in versione unstable...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ora accade che se premo il tasto /canc/ la console mi ridà un bel ~ come risposta... 

Cosa può essere successo? COme potrei risolvere?

sia xorg che rc.conf non sono stati toccati da etc-update...

----------

## gutter

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Stamattina mi sono accorto che il tasto canc, quando sono in bash, non fa il suo dovere 
> 
> Gli unici pacchietti che ho inserito di recente in Gentoo sono
> 
> splashutils [con le sue dipendenze sysvinit baselayout unstable ] e xorg in sostituzione a xfree.
> ...

 

Controlla che in /etc/rc.conf sia settata questa variabile, in questo modo:

```

...

KEYMAP="it"

...

```

----------

## motaboy

Era successo anche a me aggiornando il baselayout, un logout e un login hanno rimesso tutto a posto.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Controlla che in /etc/rc.conf sia settata questa variabile, in questo modo:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```
# /etc/rc.conf: Global startup script configuration settings

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/rc.conf,v 1.25 2004/07/29 17:18:05 vapier Exp $

# Use KEYMAP to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree

# of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.  This setting is used by the

# /etc/init.d/keymaps script.

KEYMAP="it"

LINGUAS="it"

# Should we first load the 'windowkeys' console keymap?  Most x86 users will

# say "yes" here.  Note that non-x86 users should leave it as "no".

SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"

# The maps to load for extended keyboards.  Most users will leave this as is.

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=

#EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="backspace keypad"

# CONSOLEFONT specifies the default font that you'd like Linux to use on the

# console.  You can find a good selection of fonts in /usr/share/consolefonts;

# you shouldn't specify the trailing ".psf.gz", just the font name below.

# To use the default console font, comment out the CONSOLEFONT setting below.

# This setting is used by the /etc/init.d/consolefont script (NOTE: if you do

# not want to use it, run "rc-update del consolefont" as root).

CONSOLEFONT="default8x16"

# CONSOLETRANSALTION is the charset map file to use.  Leave commented to use

# the default one.  Have a look in /usr/share/consoletrans for a selection of

# map files you can use.

#CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni"

# Set CLOCK to "UTC" if your system clock is set to UTC (also known as

# Greenwich Mean Time).  If your clock is set to the local time, then set CLOCK

# to "local".  This setting is used by the /etc/init.d/clock script.

CLOCK="local"

# Set EDITOR to your preferred editor.

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

#EDITOR="/usr/bin/vim"

#EDITOR="/usr/bin/emacs"

# Set PROTOCOLS to the protocols that you plan to use.  Gentoo Linux will only

# enable module auto-loading for these protocols, eliminating annoying module

# not found errors.

#

# NOTE: Do NOT uncomment the next lines, but add them to 'PROTOCOLS=...' line!!

#

# Num   Protocol

# 1:    Unix

# 2:    IPv4

# 3:    Amateur Radio AX.25

# 4:    IPX

# 5:    DDP / appletalk

# 6:    Amateur Radio NET/ROM

# 9:    X.25

# 10:   IPv6

# 11:   ROSE / Amateur Radio X.25 PLP

# 19:   Acorn Econet

# Most users want this:

PROTOCOLS="1 2"

#For IPv6 support:

#PROTOCOLS="1 2 10"

# What display manager do you use ?  [ xdm | gdm | kdm | entrance ]

DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm"

# XSESSION is a new variable to control what window manager to start

# default with X if run with xdm, startx or xinit.  The default behavior

# is to look in /etc/X11/Sessions/ and run the script in matching the

# value that XSESSION is set to.  The support scripts is smart enouth to

# look in all bin directories if it cant find a match in /etc/X11/Sessions/,

# so setting it to "enligtenment" can also work.  This is basically used

# as a way for the system admin to configure a default system wide WM,

# allthough it will work if the user export XSESSION in his .bash_profile, etc.

#

# NOTE:  1) this behaviour is overridden when a ~/.xinitrc exists, and startx

#           is called.

#        2) even if a ~/.xsession exist, if XSESSION can be resolved, it will

#           be executed rather than ~/.xsession, else KDM breaks ...

#

# Defaults depending on what you install currently include:

#

# Gnome - will start gnome-session

# kde-<version> - will start startkde (ex: kde-3.0.2)

# Xsession - will start a terminal and a few other nice apps

#XSESSION="Gnome"

XSESSION="kde-3.2.3"
```

 C'è  :Sad:  ...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> Era sucesso anche a me aggiornando il baselayout, un logout e un login hanno rimesso tutto a posto.

 hai aggiornato altri pacchetti oltre al base layout? Chesso, bash?

----------

## motaboy

Molto probabile, infatti l'avevo giá aggiornata alla 3.0 ma forse era uscita una nuova revisione. Comunque sloggandomi a me era tornato a posto. Puó darsi che il tuo sia un problema differente.

----------

## Ty[L]eR

pure a me stesso problema dopo aver messo splashutils e relative dipendenze...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

ho provato a riemerge bash ma niente  :Sad: 

----------

## Ty[L]eR

il problema mi si presenta pure collegandomi da questo pc attraverso putty

----------

## Ty[L]eR

mi restituisce la tilde (~) anche con PgUp, PgDn, Home, Fine, Canc,Ins ma SOLO nella bash... in vi e nano ad esempio funzionano senza problemi... o_O

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Ty[L]eR wrote:*   

> mi restituisce la tilde (~) anche con PgUp, PgDn, Home, Fine, Canc,Ins ma SOLO nella bash... in vi e nano ad esempio funzionano senza problemi... o_O

 All'inizio anche a me, poi home e fine sono tornati normali...

Che versione di bash hai tyler?

----------

## RedNeckCracker

non fa correttamente il source di /etc/inputrc, mettetelo in ~/.bash_profile

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *RedNeckCracker wrote:*   

> non fa correttamente il source di /etc/inputrc, mettetelo in ~/.bash_profile

 Ti ringrazio perchè almeno so un file di rilievo per questa faccenda. Però 

```
~/.bash_profile
```

è un file... cosa devo fare?

----------

## RedNeckCracker

```

[ -f /etc/inputrc ] && . /etc/inputrc

```

mettici questo

----------

## federico

A me da qualche aggiornamento fa lo stesso problema ma solo sulla console di python, a nessuno fa anche questo effetto?

lanciate

python

e provate a premere canc...

Fede

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *federico wrote:*   

> A me da qualche aggiornamento fa lo stesso problema ma solo sulla console di python, a nessuno fa anche questo effetto?

 Evvai che anche la console di python non va... Ma IMHO a me non va anche per la faccenda che non mi v già in bash.

Brutta notizia... 

```
[ -f /etc/inputrc ] && . /etc/inputrc 
```

Non sortisce l'effetto desiderare...

----------

## Ty[L]eR

```
app-shells/bash-2.05b-r9
```

ho questa bash qui... provato anchio source /etc/inputrc ma non è cambiato nulla

PS: python non è da meno

----------

## .:deadhead:.

ma porc... Pace per le splashutils, tanto il framebuffer per me è una questione più che altro estetica... Se tra breve non trovo soluzione torno al baselayout vecchio e pace.

PS: in sto periodo non sarò davanti al PC, magari qualcuno butta un occhio su bugzilla o apre un ticket per sta cosa?

----------

## federico

Se cambi baselayout e ti riprende a funzionare tutto puoi postare poi qui quello che usi?

Fede

----------

## RedNeckCracker

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   A me da qualche aggiornamento fa lo stesso problema ma solo sulla console di python, a nessuno fa anche questo effetto? Evvai che anche la console di python non va... Ma IMHO a me non va anche per la faccenda che non mi v già in bash.
> 
> Brutta notizia... 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

erm.. hai per caso controllato cosa c'è scritto dentro inputrc?

----------

## X-Drum

Lol!

ho aggiornato pure io il baselayout all'ultima versione stabile

e subito dopo ho scoperto di _NON_ poter utilizzare il tasto canc sotto shell o getty...

veramente seccante....NEIN!

non capisco cosa sia stato cambiato

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *RedNeckCracker wrote:*   

> erm.. hai per caso controllato cosa c'è scritto dentro inputrc?

 Questo c'è scritto, e mi sembra assai sensato... 

```
# /etc/inputrc:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/inputrc,v 1.8 2004/02/19 19:29:18 azarah Exp $

# do not bell on tab-completion

#set bell-style none

set meta-flag on

set input-meta on

set convert-meta off

set output-meta on

# Completed names which are symbolic links to

# directories have a slash appended.

set mark-symlinked-directories on

$if mode=emacs

# for linux console and RH/Debian xterm

"\e[1~": beginning-of-line

"\e[4~": end-of-line

#"\e[5~": beginning-of-history

#"\e[6~": end-of-history

"\e[5~": history-search-backward

"\e[6~": history-search-forward

"\e[3~": delete-char

"\e[2~": quoted-insert

"\e[5C": forward-word

"\e[5D": backward-word

# for rxvt

"\e[8~": end-of-line

# for non RH/Debian xterm, can't hurt for RH/Debian xterm

"\eOH": beginning-of-line

"\eOF": end-of-line

# for freebsd console

"\e[H": beginning-of-line

"\e[F": end-of-line

$endif

# fix Home and End for German users

"\e[7~": beginning-of-line

"\e[8~": end-of-line
```

  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## X-Drum

.....  :Shocked: 

tornando al vecchio baselayout il tasto canc continua ann fungere....ma che diamine è stato modificato?

----------

## Peach

provato ad usare la soluzione proposta qui?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=171783

----------

## X-Drum

ottimo peach! 

è proprio quello il problema, basta copiare /etc/inputrc in ~/.inputrc 

(per ogni utente DOH!)

----------

## federico

E ora va..

Ma che problema del cavolo..

Sara' da questo punto da mettere in /etc/skel il file .inputrc in questo modo ogni nuovo utente ha anche il suo file ...

Fede

----------

## X-Drum

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sara' da questo punto da mettere in /etc/skel il file .inputrc in questo modo ogni nuovo utente ha anche il suo file ...
> 
> Fede

 

esatto, ma NEIN robba da matti  :Laughing: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Il 3d segnalato da Peach ha la soluzione che è inserire 

```
INPUTRC=/etc/inputrc
```

 o in 

```
/etc/profile
```

 o in 

```
/etc/bash/bashrc
```

----------

## Ty[L]eR

perfetto così torna a workare   :Laughing: 

----------

